# 1965 FeatherCraft Lapstrake Ski Bo



## sixgun86 (Feb 9, 2012)

It was time to consider the family and being able to take the ol'lady and the terrorist (3yr old) out with me this summer. My current boat, 1032 G3 wasn't up to the task. While looking at C-List yesterday this Feather craft popped up, what I believe to be 65' Lapstrake Ski Bo, being sold by an elderly man that had back surgery and wasn't able to take it out any longer. It has a 2008 Yamaha 4stroke 20hp with a new control box and teleflex remote steering installed. The paint job is a hack, but other wise it's a solid boat. Got to take it out in the river before the exchange and it planed out quick and was moderate in speed but this boat should have at least a 30hp. The way I look at it the boat may be under powered a bit but it will be extremely reliable. The outboard has 10hrs on it. 

I thought about gutting the hull and making it a center console boat but I don't think I have the heart...


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 9, 2012)

Oooooh pretty motor. Looks smaller than 65 feet though.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 9, 2012)

Six did you really just get another boat? man you're worse than a woman changing cloths every 5 minutes lol nice boat tough, you should paint it black an white an call it the " Moaning Lisa" lol thats what i was planning on naming mine but my wife said i couldnt because the kids would ask why it says moaning not mona.. :twisted:


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Fella's.. I know, it's an addiction. Third this month. The first one has been sold strangely enough to a new member here on tinboats. The second, G3, will be sunk, painted, impeller replaced, and sold as a package next week. And the Feather, It's getting a paint job something serious. I wanted to paint it two tone black and white too! My ol'lady want's it to be green, like a teal. She is crazy.. Never got into naming them, don't know why. Thankfully my terrorist doesn't understand innuendo yet, but I do have to be careful what I say. She talks non stop about Deer and says "Righty tighty, Lefty Loosey".

A lot of guys on the feathercraft forum don't even paint, they polish.. Very time consuming! Looks awesome though.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 9, 2012)

lol gotta love kids man, love em to death sometimes you wish litterally you could love them to death.. Im looking at naming mine Reaper or Cat slayer something cheesey just for people to ask why. 

The moaning lisa thing actually came from my wife because her name is lisa and one night we were doing our thing and i stoped what i was doing and told her i finally figured out what i wanted to name the boat " the moaning lisa " she said " Really thats what you're thinking about right now " ....

Hey im an tinboater i can multitask dammit!! it just might not be the best idea to actually say exactly what you're thinking sometimes lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 9, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> " she said " Really thats what you're thinking about right now " ....




LOL! x9,999,999. Got caught watching the history channel one night. Took me a week to dig myself out of that hole. Back on topic, Hope this weekend the G3 will reach the bottom. Paint for the Feather in the next two weeks. Gotta get some free time.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 9, 2012)

I want a video of the boat sinking lol atleast pic's! i cant wait to get done working on this dudes truck so i can have my garage back,i have NEVER had this many problems putting a clutch/tranny in a truck. I swear this thing is cursed it's taking up all my time and all my room i keep looking at the boat it's upside down on the trailer and im using it as a freaking beer shelf untill im done.... :?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pulled the floor tonight, getting ready for paint.


----------



## skysail (Feb 14, 2012)

That boat is awesome! It makes me wanna get a classic looking boat someday. Small and simple similar to that, just to go cruise.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pulled the motor, wiring, and steering. Start working on the outside of the hull tomorrow.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see progress on this one...thats one cool looking boat.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 15, 2012)

6 thats going to be one nice boat when you are done, can't wait to see it


----------



## SlowRollin' (Feb 15, 2012)

That is a sweet boat! Looking forward to seeing how your paint turns out.

T.


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wowwwwww, I saw the title and was fixin to ask how the feathercraft was coming along, lookin great.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 16, 2012)

mind sharing how much you gave for it?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 16, 2012)

The big part of the buy was the 08' 4 Stroke Yamaha 20hp w/ new control box and teleflex. The motor doesn't even have a chip on the prop. Previous owner claims 10hrs since his health failed him. My dealer wants $3600 for a 2012 Yam 20hp and $350 for control box! And tax here is 10%! And to qualify for the warranty it has to be installed by a dealer. Add $200+ at least. So thats around $4550. It's ridiculous, all for a 20hp. 

Update, Went to sand the boat yesterday. Paid a neighbor to help. He wasn't much help. Got about 1/5 done. Decided stripper was best. Stripper wasn't working very well. So now I'll be going to a fella's house tonight to wet blast it w/ fine sand in exchange for beer/liquor. Lol. Pics around midnight! The ol' lady is going to be PISSED!

Update* Pics! and the original s/n was found! At least some of it.. Trying to decipher it now.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 17, 2012)

That turned out nice. I sure bet it was well worth all the adult beverages :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Feb 17, 2012)

Very Nice, It took me two weekends to get just the outside done.......Im thinking next time of having mine blasted with walnut shells........That will give me more time for the adult beverages.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks great Six! I wish I knew someone who would blast my boat for a case of beer and a bottle of Jack! Would be well worth it considering I've already got about 10 hours in stripping, and I've just scratched the surface. That boat has some great lines, gotta love those runabouts from the 50's and 60's!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone local ever need anything blasted let me know, great guy w/ more than reasonable price. Thinking I'll get the trailer done eventually. Hope to paint this weekend but Sat it will rain all day so if Sunday doesn't pull through I might not be able to do anything for another couple days unfortunately. 

I've got this idea in the back of my mind about making it into an open bow center console. Everyone that I mention this to thinks I'm crazy and shuns the idea. Haven't even said anything on the Feathercraft forum about this.. they'd prob ban me. This is still a possibility as it would make for a great fishing boat. In addition sitting on the floor while driving sucks. Esp in wake. Plus the motor on the back is an 08 model, not a classic merc/johnson. "Modern Feathercraft SemiV Center Console Fishing boat". Hasn't been done I guess b/c not many are as heartless as I. *Never end a sentence in a preposition.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the idea I say Do IT!!!!!!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 19, 2012)

Went to a discount store over the weekend and picked up ea. of these for $25 a piece. Hopefully they will hold together in the weather. Also got the boat off the trailer and first coat of paint on the bottom of the hull.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got to finish the outside of the hull this weekend. Thinking I placed the decals bit high.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally got some time this weekend to work on the boat again. I removed the FC decals and placed them a bit lower, painted the deck and inside of the boat, covered the dash, mounted the motor, and am going through the cables and wiring now. 

Today I'll 5200 some spots on the floor, finishing dash, and maybe get the floor installed.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a boat like this right around the corner from me..I really like the way they look....good fun boat. I am thinking about trading my starcraft for it......as soon as I finish my mirrorcraft...... :lol:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice dude! an by the way you do realize i'll be using that boat access of yours every now an then :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bring it on! I've been using my neighbors since mine collapsed. Still have to cut his yard.. There is also a public ramp 1/2 mile down the road too, also one just opened at the Perdido bridge, Baldwin co. spent 2.1m on that ramp!

IMO you spend that kind of money it should launch the boat for you..


----------



## benjineer (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, but I vote center console and leave the bow enclosed. Build a big storage drawer or fish box that will slide out from under the bow. It will be mighty bumpy sitting that far forward IMO. Trade for a 40-50hp. Make it scream!


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 5, 2012)

Leaving it enclosed and using a cc... Interesting idea. Not sure if my teleflex is long enough if CC goes past where the front seats were though.. No interest in a bigger motor, I'm happy having something so fresh and new. 

Later this week I'll be meeting with some folks that operate a SAR team for the area and I might just sell off this hull and go with something that could be of more practical tactical use if I join up. Building a SAR/Fishing boat would be awesome! Saving/Finding someone in need worth much more than any boat. 

Someone is looking at the boat tonight that is interested in buying just the hull/trailer, shhh!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 5, 2012)

lol dude don't sell the damn thing! also that boat launch is where i use to fish onshore under the bridge, i'v pulled in some pretty big cats under that bridge. and Agreed on the boat launch lay down some slabs and call it good who needs all the extra crap as long as i can get in an outta the water that's all that matters to me.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 5, 2012)

There are only a few things I won't sell. Everything else has a price. Got sometime to work on it some more this afternoon. Installed the steering, and ran the wiring. Threw the floor and windshield on for potential buyer to see.. I used sump pump hose from Lowes to conceal the teleflex, shifting cables, and wiring. $10 for 24'.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks good =D> I am no doctor but you may have a little problem with buying, fixing, and getting rid of boats. Well if your gona be sick I guess theres worst things you could have. :LOL22: 

Good luck with the sale and let us know what your next project will be.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Potential buyer was scared away by a 2/3 finsihed project. Note to self and others it's best not to show something until it is complete. Decided I'd float the boat today instead of more work. Didn't get anything done aside from making a beer or two go empty. The bay was very rough so I got soaked, hadn't put the windshield back on yet though it probably wouldn't have saved me. Thankfully it wasn't cold.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats a sign you should keep it... and F u 2 on the cold.... :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 11, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Thats a sign you should keep it...



You were right James, I've searched hard for a new hull this week with nothing to show. Came very close to an alweld 1448 for $600! and fell through. Then found a 1648 and it fell through. Then I had this fella bring over his boat, a Monark 1448 (pic below). $900 for hull and trailer, $1500 for the whole setup. Now it has fell through b/c of motor issues and transom won't fit my motor. So I've decided to KEEP the Feather, open the bow, and fab a center console. The last one I made for my 12v turned out really nice. Incredibly ugly in the beginning but after a lot of sanding, fill, paint, etc it was A+. 

Pic 1 Monark 
Pic 2 Last CC I built from Ply
Pic 3 Beginning of the Feathers CC


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesomeness!!! cant wait to take that for a spin, :twisted: and btw it's supposed to be 70's here next week WOOOHOOO!


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anytime James!

Went to Home Depot last night, picked up some fancy floor paint I'll post up later. Has a very rough texture similar to stucco that I'll be using on the console too.. Pics later. Today I'll be opening the bow and hopefully finishing the floor panels. Got the console 90% last night after the boat show. Thank you day light savings time. Plans for it aside from a control box and steering wheel: GPS mounted atop, compass, cup holder/s!, rod holders, and just maybe a pull out for some tackle. Also thought of an umbrella holder too, no tower as it will get in the way.

The belt sander makes it look like I can cut straight. :---)


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice! r u planning on glazing over it too ? and btw you asked about the anti slip stuff i put down on my flat floor, it worked good just need 3 or 4 good coats and let it cure for a couple of days. Dont expect to walk on it untill then lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up floor coating, also looked at the sand additive and thought about what you said the other day. Pics of it hopefully tomorrow if the weather is nice. Been working past three nights non stop on the boat. Lots accomplished. No paint yet so it looks a bit trashy but it's coming together. The inlaws are coming into town Thurs so I'm going to do my best to finish it tomorrow, or come close enough to get it on the water by then, crossed fingers. Picked up a remote spot light too!

What remains:
Paint the inside of the bow
Run electrical for Nav Lights and Bilge
Paint Floor & Console
5200 Seams
Install floor

All the other wiring, cables, teleflex, switches, etc... all done.


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 14, 2012)

lookin' good sixgun. you got me day dreaming of building a cc myself. if I ever decide to this is the thread I'll use. Keep us posted. 


P.S.

How did you decide on the cc placement? Did you just guesstimate it's location, or is there a method to the madness? Thanks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 14, 2012)

Six - did removing the front weaken the boat at all - just a question - Its coming along nicely I think thats gonna be a great boat when its done (that is if you keep it) :LOL22:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 14, 2012)

When placing the console I wanted enough room for the captain to fish. Also It was important to me that I would be able to stand or sit so the rear seat will be set back just a bit. In regards to the structure there is a pretty hefty support brace that runs port to starboard about 2.5-3' back from the bow and another 3' further back so it's plenty rigid. I was sitting on the starboard bow earlier without experiencing any flex. 

Spent some more time today on the boat, lots left to do.. Should have painted the inside of the console before installing, should be fun getting up in there now..


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 15, 2012)

Lookin good bro! what did you decide to do with the floors ?


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 15, 2012)

I picked up this floor coating from the depot that is similar to stucco siding. Once applied it's like 50grit sand paper. This junk will actually cut you, lol. Looked at HD.com minute ago to see if I could remember what it's called and didn't find it so I'll take some close up pics tomorrow and look what the can says too.. Still untested but It seems to fit the bill.


----------



## wlshafor (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice overhaul looks amazing!!!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup that's about right man, i wont be walking on mine barefoot. I let my tiny one walk on it just playing around and she said her feet hurt, picked her up an she had dimples in the bottom of her feet lol my whole thing is i hope it sticks.



sixgun86 said:


> I picked up this floor coating from the depot that is similar to stucco siding. Once applied it's like 50grit sand paper. This junk will actually cut you, lol. Looked at HD.com minute ago to see if I could remember what it's called and didn't find it so I'll take some close up pics tomorrow and look what the can says too.. Still untested but It seems to fit the bill.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks awesome already sixgun. I need to hurry up and get my inside done so I don't change my mind on tiller steering...... :lol:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I'm a member of the Feathercraft forum and thought it might not be welcomed cutting up the bow but none the less I posted my hack for those to see and added this pic to my post. Can only imagine what some of those guys over there are thinking of this chop.



> I can't believe it, Sixes just chopped up a Feather. You know he lives in Alabama. That's why. Jeeez





> Good Lord. Buy a Ranger bass boat next time.................





> It's inexcusable . Could have hacked up any old piece of crap for that mod.





> Man o man.........why would you do that?



lol!

"I was polishing the bow and the pad came off and before I knew it the bow cap was laying in the yard. "


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 16, 2012)

lol that pissed em off


----------



## bigwave (Mar 17, 2012)

That is funny, you could really get em going if you did something like PSG-1. I say put twin jetski motors in her and paint her like the general lee.... :lol:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 17, 2012)

God dont give him any ideas lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 21, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> God dont give him any ideas lol



Lol. I wish. 

Finished the boat. Put it in the water last night. Finally. Ol lady said the same. Time to fish.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 21, 2012)

Freakin sweet bro congrat's i was wondering where you have been! and btw i got the decals in the mail yesterday, they are EXACTLY what i was looking for, thanks alot man!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice, I like the console, looks like lots of room to walk around and fish from either side. Good job Six =D>


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks great sixgun. How did she run? What was your top speed? Did having the console aft seem to slow you down in any way? I only ask, because I'm pretty sure I'll be stealing your designs soon  Great job! Happy boating!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 21, 2012)

Turned out nice =D> Have you been checking CL for your next project yet :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Fella's. It rode great. Lot's of room to move around. Much smoother being further back and off the floor. It's also comfortable standing as well. I'll probably add a folding umbrella when the sun starts coming down hard. Learned w/ T-top fishing can be tricky on a small rig. Also a place to mount a portable radio, back up cranking battery, and some cup holders for ice cold sweetwater ga brown. Might do a cooler/seat too, time will tell. Left the boat in over night, Not a drop of water this morning. 

@ James, Post some pics of your applied decals on the Sponsor page when you get a chance if you don't mind. And hurry up and come south too. I got No see um spray now. 

@ Kfa, Feel free to steal. I've got more pics of this console build and another similar so if you need them ask. My advice when building ply board console, get a belt sander. Not sure of top speed. Seemed on par if not a hair quicker but that could be due to being higher up. The boat should have at least a 30hp so it was under powered from the get go though I enjoy having the reliability of a new motor. Guessing 15mph-20mph. I'll get on the neighbor about borrowing his GPS. 

@ Foolfish, It takes at least a week after a build to get the shivers and twitches for something new. I've looked but hadn't been impressed. The ol lady was brought to the limit on this one, not sure how many more I can build and still continue to have clean underwear and food on the table so I'll have to weigh my options carefully. I plan on working w/ the local SAR group down here this spring/summer forward and this boat would work well with what would be needed inshore around the creeks/bays/inter coastal. The Deep V, Remote Spot Light, good bit of room per length 52"floor in the rear, two ladders (Not pictured), hefty bilge pump, and a fearless (boarder of ignorance) captain. "If you can't swim you're on the wrong boat" Yargh! But I'm going to try to be happy and content. No promises. 

I'll post some night pics shortly. The remote spot light is awesome.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 21, 2012)

You got it bro, i'll most likely be applying them tonight once i'm done painting the transom.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 15, 2012)

Running through the Chop in Perdido Bay wide open throttle
https://youtu.be/dS8JRylK_lo
[youtube]https://youtu.be/dS8JRylK_lo[/youtube]


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 16, 2012)

Kickass bro, i was watching that one on facebook. I think the anchor got the best ride lol!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 8, 2012)

I've purchased a couple parts for the boat recently that I will be installing shortly. 
Fuel Water Separator
4 Cleats
16lb Hooker Anchor , no more floating off!

Also picked up a used trailer. It will be receiving guide on's, new rims & tires, springs, ubolts, bunks, & lights. I'll post pics of it's restore as I go. Hopefully today I'll have the time to pick up some parts. Old trailer on the left, new used trailer on the right.

Update: 

Added the ladder support guide on's, new rims and tires, replaced leaf springs, coupler latch, in process of doing the bunks. While removing the bolt for the springs accidently hit my hand w/ the hammer. Swelled up pretty good. Had to wear a towel with ice, finished the install single handed. =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

4 Blade prop came in today, will put it on tonight. Also finished the trailer. Still needs a little adjustment. Installed the Fuel/Water Separator this weekend. Added two new fish rulers. Also picked up a nice marine cooler that I can use for storage and utilize when I play for keeps.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 19, 2012)

Notice a difference with the 4 blade over the two blade?


----------



## wlshafor (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow what a overhaul nice work! Makes me want to look for a skit boat now!


----------

